# Honeymoon prolong



## NannyFacetime (Feb 21, 2019)

has anyone prolonged the honeymoon period? If so how and is there any evidence to support this is a good option?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 21, 2019)

I wasn't aware that you can?

And why would you want to carry on having totally unpredictable BG from the totally unpredictable amounts of insulin your body is producing when it feels like it and then just not bothering when it doesn't?  How the hell can you plan anything whatsoever?


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 22, 2019)

I was not aware that the honeymoon could be extended.  I was definitely relieved when mine seemed to finish as I could finally get more predictable results and adjust doses accordingly.  There were odd occassions even two years on from diagnosis when there would be sudden unexplained hypos.  We decided that all other things considered it was possible that it was a few Beta cells mucking around again.  Who knows.  

Then there are people like @Northerner who is still not needing the full basal/Bolus regime years on from diagnosis.  We are all different and it is one of the ‘joys’ of T1 sorting out the unexpected, alongside the carbs, exercise, weather, meds, ....

Oooo that is the second post that has been a bit wingy.  Time to step away from my iPad and go and do some weaving!!!!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 22, 2019)

I never had one in the first place - just thinking how difficult it must be never knowing whether you might get to work or anywhere else each day or land up wrapped round a lamp post when you can't stave off a hypo - sheer hell in my book.


----------

